# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  LFS winding down

## hobgoblin

A LFS near my place is winding its business by the end on the month. The shop's name is 'Aquarium Orca' located at:

Block 271, Bukit Batok East Ave 4. #01-144. S'pore 650271
Tel: 65636839. The boss is Mr Ang Cheng Chye.

I spoke to him the other day, and he is more than willing to part with his metal racks and glass tanks relatively cheap. He offered a 3 tier, 3ft tank black metal stand for $100 with the glass tanks. There are also, 3 sets of 2ft tank stands, 3 tier each and holding 2, 2 ft tanks on each tiers. These are going for $60. The price is negotiable though. I thought these offers are rather hard to come by, and some of 'forumers' are looking out for it. I would've gotten it, but that would spell trouble between me and my mum  :Laughing:  

He has a fridge for frozen food, I've not ask him about it, but I think he might be willing to sell it off too. Certainly good news for those interested in DIY chillers. 

Cheers,
Andrew

----------

